# getting your shit pushed in.



## jlacap (Jan 11, 2011)

anyone ever had there shit pushed in really deep?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 11, 2011)

No you FAGGOT!!!


----------



## jlacap (Jan 11, 2011)

i was mainly reffering to woman.  but if men want to share to thats ok.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

I found a video of jlacap!






YouTube Video


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I found a video of jlacap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



Answer this question!


----------



## jlacap (Jan 11, 2011)

yep thats the video i was thinking of.  Training day was a great movie.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Answer this question!



I have answered this question before in another thread


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have answered this question before in another thread



What thread is that? It's time to answer it again!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What thread is that? It's time to answer it again!!!



You said I had a dick in that other thread.









No.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You said I had a dick in that other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have a dick or not does not mean you don't have an asshole, but I think you got me mixed up with a member called Dark Saney. He's real fucked up.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

jlacap has a penis and he's had his shit pushed in.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> If you have a dick or not does not mean you don't have an asshole, but I think you got me mixed up with a member called Dark Saney. He's real fucked up.


 
You are dodging my point.  I don't have a dick, you know this, and you said it did.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You are dodging my point.  I don't have a dick, you know this, and you said it did.



Of course you don't have a dick. You're just using that to avoid the question. Please answer dammit!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Of course you don't have a dick. You're just using that to avoid the question. Please answer dammit!



You want to know if I have had anal sex?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 11, 2011)

jlacap said:


> yep thats the video i was thinking of.  Training day was a great movie.


No it wasn't, brings up bad memories of searching for drugs on a friday night with my friend, we pull up at this shanty shack in the boonies, a total tweaker pad walk-in 2 matresses on the floor, a cinder block and plywood table between them, syringes overflowing from the trash can, 2 strung out samoan-haolie hybrids staring through me from the matresses, some skank staring out the window and this rasta-grunge cat bouncing around the place looking for his other shoe, fucking yelling at everyone getting them all worked up....then he finds his shoe and he and my friend take off to go pick-up from another guy leaving me with these 3 on the edge strangers.  I ask them if they have any weed cause I want to get everyone chill and the one dude is like "Does it look like we got weed here?", despite the bong sitting on the "table" no I guessed not...I was gonna say "No it looks like you got aids here though..." but I know not to sass amp heads when they're worked up....luckily I'd brought a couple beers in my pocket, so I popped open using the 2x4 windowsill and a small piece splintered, the same guy was like "Brah you just come in peoples homes and start breaking shit...you got beers for the rest of us?"  I just walked out and headed down the street, as the door was closing I heard him starting to rant about haolie fuckers, and why didn't any of the other 2 say some shit about me chipping the wood(this was a total shit hole with corrugated roof and tar paper siding, old ass wood) the guy was just trying to pick a fight.....met my friend and the other guy as they were coming back....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You want to know if I have had anal sex?



Yes.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Yes.



Yes, of course I have.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to push your shit in


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yes, of course I have.



Did you like it?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 11, 2011)

jlacap said:


> i was mainly reffering to woman. but if men want to share to thats ok.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Did you like it?



The first time, no, not really.  But I kept trying it and yes, I like it quite a lot now.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The first time, no, not really.  But I kept trying it and yes, I like it quite a lot now.



See that wasn't so hard...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> I want to push your shit in



Vortrit?


----------



## jlacap (Jan 11, 2011)

you all are makin my penis hard


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The first time, no, not really.  But I kept trying it and yes, I like it quite a lot now.




........DAMM IT !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Vortrit?



I think he was talking about you.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I think he was talking about you.



But I thought the only chicks he liked were chubby?




I'm not chubby.  Lately I've been kinda skinny....


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> But I thought the only chicks he liked were chubby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he was asking jlacap...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Maybe he was asking jlacap...



Yes, that must be it. A perfect match.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yes, that must be it. A perfect match.



Yeah, it must be!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 11, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



Yeah, I know, right!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## jlacap (Jan 11, 2011)

bump, im jizzing


----------



## jlacap (Jan 12, 2011)

bump


----------

